# Wolf Creek/ Durango lift ticket deals



## guide.jt (Jul 31, 2009)

purg has a good deal, home for the hollidays, if you have a college id. 2 weeks for like 20 a day. its on their site.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

Too bad college was last millennium.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Does the "School of Hard Knocks" count?


----------



## hullflyer (Aug 22, 2004)

Hey Bre,

Durango Telegraph had an advert for some 2 packs , 3 packs and the home for the holidays pack. They were pretty reasonable prices on the 3 packs but I don't believe they were valid until post-holidays after January 3. Cheers,
MK


----------

